# Uber drivers are idiots to keep driving.



## I am not an idiot (Dec 27, 2015)

It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

There's merit to what you are saying about it not being cost effective to drive at below $1 a mile. However, it can be cost effective in areas where it is over $1 per mile, and/or the driver is able to concentrate on surge fares. You're talking to a national (even international) audience where rates and the availability of surges vary widely. Also, miles per gallon and actual depreciation vary widely. Calling all Uber drivers idiots detracts from your message.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

The IRS .56c a mile is not the cost of depreciation. The cost of .56c accounts for your expenses I.E.: gas, service, etc and somewhat of your car depreciation. Furthermore, some cars depreciate in value much faster than other cars. 

Your message might be well intended, but comes off more idiotic than your claim that uber drivers are idiots..

Why are you even on this site? calling uber drivers idiots while being on an uber forum makes it seem like you have nothing else going on with your life and wish to be an uber driver. But since you can't pass a VERY LAX background check, you mope around bitterly


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Lastly, last car I had 2012 Honda Accord, I traded it in for $15000. I had over 75,000miles on it. IRS .56c means $42,000 my car depreciated. You mean to say depreciation was more than what my car was originally worth when I bought it????

Wow.. Your math is so far off.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

F213 check this guys math.. lol


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> F213 check this guys math.. lol


Lol, if only his math was as good as his typos.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I lease my car every 3 years. I like always having a new car. It's the way I roll. Since I'm retired and don't use a fraction of my alotted 36,000 miles, I turned in my last lease with only 11,000 miles used. Sucks. I'm now ubering a few hours on the weekends twice a month. My only real costs is the gas. I'm turning my unused mileage into money. My market is still $2 a mile. Maybe I'll need tires and brakes but so what? My time and mileage are free. Am I missing something?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Not only do I get a tax deduction this year on my mileage but ubering just one weekend a month covers the car payment and insurance. I'm no uber cheerleader by no means but I don't think I'm an idiot either.


----------



## I am not an idiot (Dec 27, 2015)

Go for it guys. Let me know how it works out for you when it's time to change cars because yours is worn out. This is a total scam and they know it. I averaged the norm of $15 to $18 an hour. Uber admits that is the norm. And you know that is your average. You are using your vehicle not theirs. Think it through. I used the word idiot because that is how I felt. And I am not one. (2 masters degrees and a PhD. Go ahead and believe the lie that you are actually making money. It's fine with me. I wish you all best. But ask yourself this. Why is it that a very high percentage of drivers quit within two months. Uber admits this. Because the drivers figure it out when they realize how many miles they are racking upon their car. And how are you doing chasing that surge price? Lol funny. But here is the deal even at surge prices since you are using your own vehicle you actually end up losing in the long run. Oh well. Call me a troll all you want. I am not. I am just a guy who realized he was getting scamed by a dishonest company that continues to decrease your take. Oh and by the way. Every time they do that. (3 times since I started) they tell you you can make up the difference by more volume. Translated: this means drive more miles to get the same amount of money which makes it even less profitable if it ever was at all. I laughed when they came out with that line to convince you to keep going. By the way I majored in logic in college. Their explanation is totally illogical. I am done. May the force be with you.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> Go for it guys. Let me know how it works out for you when it's time to change cars because yours is worn out. This is a total scam and they know it. I averaged the norm of $15 to $18 an hour. Uber admits that is the norm. And you know that is your average. You are using your vehicle not theirs. Think it through. I used the word idiot because that is how I felt. And I am not one. (2 masters degrees and a PhD. Go ahead and believe the lie that you are actually making money. It's fine with me. I wish you all best. But ask yourself this. Why is it that a very high percentage of drivers quit within two months. Uber admits this. Because the drivers figure it out when they realize how many miles they are racking upon their car. And how are you doing chasing that surge price? Lol funny. But here is the deal even at surge prices since you are using your own vehicle you actually end up losing in the long run. Oh well. Call me a troll all you want. I am not. I am just a guy who realized he was getting scamed by a dishonest company that continues to decrease your take. Oh and by the way. Every time they do that. (3 times since I started) they tell you you can make up the difference by more volume. Translated: this means drive more miles to get the same amount of money which makes it even less profitable if it ever was at all. I laughed when they came out with that line to convince you to keep going. By the way I majored in logic in college. Their explanation is totally illogical. I am done. May the force be with you.


You didn't do it right. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Everyone's situation is different. I get $1.35/mile. If it was .70/mile I would quit. I mostly do surge fares, airport runs, etc. There are ways to maximize income but some of it is luck - like living in an area with higher rates. I net $25/hour after Uber's cut for 15-25 hours a week. I switch to Lyft when necessary.


----------



## priusguy (Nov 23, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple for you idots. It actually cost you $84 for the priviledge of making uber money. Hey idiot. You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes i was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So for you eho don't think you are an idiot do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


come on don't call them idiot when you apply at 100 different companies and get no call you do anything to put food on table
THANK GOD i didn't quit my full time job for uber 3 years ago when drivers were making 2k a week


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> But ask yourself this. Why is it that a very high percentage of drivers quit within two months.


All low paying jobs have a very high turnover rate. Then consider, 1) people signing up with Uber are part-time, non-committed types, and 2) many people sign up with Uber because they believe driving is easy money. Well, as they soon find out, it's not that easy.

I'd bet dollars to donuts that the vast majority of short-term Uber drivers never bother to sit down and do even a basic financial calculation.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> The IRS .56c a mile is not the cost of depreciation. The cost of .56c accounts for your expenses I.E.: gas, service, etc and somewhat of your car depreciation. Furthermore, some cars depreciate in value much faster than other cars.
> 
> Your message might be well intended, but comes off more idiotic than your claim that uber drivers are idiots..
> 
> Why are you even on this site? calling uber drivers idiots while being on an uber forum makes it seem like you have nothing else going on with your life and wish to be an uber driver. But since you can't pass a VERY LAX background check, you mope around bitterly


False! Depreciation is .57cents a mile, it's completely separate from your expenses such as gas, insurance, etc. Depreciation is not an expense.


----------



## priusguy (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> All low paying jobs have a very high turnover rate. Then consider, 1) people signing up with Uber are part-time, non-committed types, and 2) many people sign up with Uber because they believe driving is easy money. Well, as they soon find out, it's not that easy.
> 
> I'd bet dollars to donuts that the vast majority of short-term Uber drivers never bother to sit down and do even a basic financial calculation.


i love uber why ? bcuz its part time and lot better than pizza delivery job on sat night as a second job


----------



## I am not an idiot (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> All low paying jobs have a very high turnover rate. Then consider, 1) people signing up with Uber are part-time, non-committed types, and 2) many people sign up with Uber because they believe driving is easy money. Well, as they soon find out, it's not that easy.
> 
> I'd bet dollars to donuts that the vast majority of short-term Uber drivers never bother to sit down and do even a basic financial calculation.





priusguy said:


> comeon dont call them idiot when you apply at 100 different companies and get no call you do anything to put food on table
> THANKSGOD i didnt quit my full time job for uber 3 years ago when drivers were making 2k a week


I fully understand your point. And it is for some people that have no other options. Just know how to figure what you are actually making. And the cost of repairing and replacing an automobile must be figured into your cost.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just .93 a mile in Nashville, and .12 a minute. No wonder you are so negative.


----------



## I am not an idiot (Dec 27, 2015)

Exactly agent 99.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Depends on the market --- The market I work in, is a smaller & new market that currently has a $2 base fare, $0.25/min, $1.50/mile & $1.10 Safe Rider Fee. 
Minimum fares turn out to be about $5.10. The town, while being a little smaller, can contribute a lot of Min Fares with ease, but the mileage is much better than larger markets. Lyft doesn't exist here yet, but when it does, I imagine the cost per mile may go down & in turn so will the drivers who will realize it's not cost-effective to work (unless volume picks up). --- Surges don't last long, but can sometimes make the night worth working. Factor in a few random decent tips, and you may just get your gas covered. -- Different strokes for different folks. Wouldn't recommend it full-time, unless you want to work the night-life and stand idle sometimes for extended period of times --- but, if you are doing it part-time and using it to your full-advantage, you are doing something right.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not going to disagree with this guy either.

When you make one or two conscious decisions a day and are primarily controlled by your subconscious unconscious, not knowing which two or three choices we make consciously we can only assume idiocy.

However I'm not saying they're stupid. We are just going about our daily lives the best we can with the tools we are given and the opportunities we find come our way


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Not only do I get a tax deduction this year on my mileage but ubering just one weekend a month covers the car payment and insurance. I'm no uber cheerleader by no means but I don't think I'm an idiot either.


you're like an unicorn amongst...

i just looked at my ride history and a lot of the fares are between 1.9-2.4 (non surge) per mile. so I paid 20.92 (excluding SRF and base fare) and the miles travelled is 9.54= 2.19/mile.

or 16.13 for 8.53 = 1.89.

18.29 for 9.15 = 1.998

i guess it just depends on where you're driving too + fares you pick up. I shudder to think about the times i had to surge but eh. 37.45 for 7.38 = 5.07

gas is around $3/gallon.

*i've only uberx lately...*


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> Go for it guys. Let me know how it works out for you when it's time to change cars because yours is worn out. This is a total scam and they know it. I averaged the norm of $15 to $18 an hour. Uber admits that is the norm. And you know that is your average. You are using your vehicle not theirs. Think it through. I used the word idiot because that is how I felt. And I am not one. (2 masters degrees and a PhD. Go ahead and believe the lie that you are actually making money. It's fine with me. I wish you all best. But ask yourself this. Why is it that a very high percentage of drivers quit within two months. Uber admits this. Because the drivers figure it out when they realize how many miles they are racking upon their car. And how are you doing chasing that surge price? Lol funny. But here is the deal even at surge prices since you are using your own vehicle you actually end up losing in the long run. Oh well. Call me a troll all you want. I am not. I am just a guy who realized he was getting scamed by a dishonest company that continues to decrease your take. Oh and by the way. Every time they do that. (3 times since I started) they tell you you can make up the difference by more volume. Translated: this means drive more miles to get the same amount of money which makes it even less profitable if it ever was at all. I laughed when they came out with that line to convince you to keep going. By the way I majored in logic in college. Their explanation is totally illogical. I am done. May the force be with you.


Guys... This dude is obviously trolling or is a complete idiot himself. First, he claims he had 2 masters and a PH.D.? Who the hell does that? And why would he be driving uber if that were the case? But then again this joker majored in Logic (is that even a thing?) which means he had absolutely no value to the work force after college. Logic? Please tell me what type of job you get with that POS degree... Which is why I guess u went back to school to get 3 more degrees....just to drive uber. LOL troll on buddy!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber X is a cheap service for cheap (or poor) people. If you want to make big boy money you need to get on XL so you cover the better product tiers or take the plunge and go professional and get on Uber black.

Uber X drivers are only valuable to Uber en masse (total volume / saturation) but* individualy you (Uber X) are disposable and mean nothing *and that's why you get 75 cents per mile.

If your market is above 75 cpm then just hold tight because once more goons sign up the rate will fall. Enjoy the $1.25+ while it lasts


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

This is what it means to work for yourself. You have to be nimble to react and adjust to changing circumstances. Yes, I am aware there is the possibility of a winter rate surprise. Nearly a year ago they did a temporary rate cut in January or February. Temporary, thankfully.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

McLovin said:


> You didn't do it right. It's not for everyone.


Uber is perfect for retirees and bored housewives who don't really need money.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Uber is perfect for retirees and bored housewives who don't really need money.


Fixed


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sean76 said:


> False! Depreciation is .57cents a mile, it's completely separate from your expenses such as gas, insurance, etc. Depreciation is not an expense.


How so? Your math doesn't add up if it's only depreciation.

As I stated, I traded my car in for $15000. If .57cents is depreciation, then me driving 75k miles would account to $42k of depreciation. I didn't know that my car was at negative value of depreciation was more than what I bought my car for...

As I said, .57cents is an IRS allowance or write off to cover your tax, expenses, maintainenance and "some" depreciation..

People really should know basic math


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Unless you got a degree in something then driving for Uber is way better than any job I will ever get, In this day and age where you need a masters degree to get your foot in the door I'd say driving for Uber is ok. Part timers driving for Uber won't be making any money and I'm glad, unless you put in 8+ hours you won't make any money, you part timers who get off your regular jobs and drive a few hours after work take the full timers work. I'd rather work at Uber and earn 10 dollars an hour then work for someone breathing down my neck for 12 dollars an hour.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Argantes said:


> Unless you got a degree in something then driving for Uber is way better than any job I will ever get, In this day and age where you need a masters degree to get your foot in the door I'd say driving for Uber is ok. Part timers driving for Uber won't be making any money and I'm glad, unless you put in 8+ hours you won't make any money, you part timers who get off your regular jobs and drive a few hours after work take the full timers work. I'd rather work at Uber and earn 10 dollars an hour then work for someone breathing down my neck for 12 dollars an hour.


What kind of working nightmares have you had???

People who work for bridge brands like michael kors LOVE housewives because they can network to get customers + they don't require more than $16-$20 bucks a hour plus bonuses...because they don't have to "work" for money

Even going through school, I never made minimum for hourly and that's not including bonuses paid...

Most people wouldn't think they could work for brands like Barneys or Bloomingdales (Bloomingdales pay more hourly btw and better practices although 30% off anything is pretty sweet considering the labels Barneys carries) BUT I digress

Even Starbucks pay decent or an Apple Store if barista isn't your thing AND gives you benefits.

but that's my experience and who knows, you may be in a part of CA where driving uber is better than working 9-5


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What kind of working nightmares have you had???
> 
> People who work for bridge brands like michael kors LOVE housewives because they can network to get customers + they don't require more than $16-$20 bucks a hour plus bonuses...because they don't have to "work" for money
> 
> ...


Some people get lucky to get jobs with benefits, but what's the point of health insurance if you are making crappy wages? You think I like driving for Uber and taking mostly assholes to their destination for pennies? I have a friend who has a degree from a Cal State who works at a security company who makes less than me, granted I work 8 hours a day 5 days a week the same as he does. Uber has capitalized for this reason because the economy is shit and unless you got a masters degree you won't living by the beach anytime soon.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

what's crappy wages to you?

I had an offer (turned down) for a label (think Dior, Fendi, Gucci, etc) for sales associate (with track to management) at $18/hr and that is without commission factored in. That would be 3% for handbags, 6% for clothing. Free clothing supplied and dry cleaned for you (picked up and dropped off at store). Free iphone.....and 401k match of up to 6%, full benefits and everything (medical, dental, vision).

Turned it down because I was in the midst of finishing my 6, 63.

That's not too bad, but obviously I wanted more. Where I'm located unfortunately I have to rub elbows (and am friends with) folks who get 6 figure salaries starting.

I am sure if I lived in Rochester, Michigan, I'll be fine at 18/hr + commission.

The dang thing is, they probably wouldn't pay me that much there.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> Go for it guys. Let me know how it works out for you when it's time to change cars because yours is worn out. This is a total scam and they know it. I averaged the norm of $15 to $18 an hour. Uber admits that is the norm. And you know that is your average. You are using your vehicle not theirs. Think it through. I used the word idiot because that is how I felt. And I am not one. (2 masters degrees and a PhD. Go ahead and believe the lie that you are actually making money. It's fine with me. I wish you all best. But ask yourself this. Why is it that a very high percentage of drivers quit within two months. Uber admits this. Because the drivers figure it out when they realize how many miles they are racking upon their car. And how are you doing chasing that surge price? Lol funny. But here is the deal even at surge prices since you are using your own vehicle you actually end up losing in the long run. Oh well. Call me a troll all you want. I am not. I am just a guy who realized he was getting scamed by a dishonest company that continues to decrease your take. Oh and by the way. Every time they do that. (3 times since I started) they tell you you can make up the difference by more volume. Translated: this means drive more miles to get the same amount of money which makes it even less profitable if it ever was at all. I laughed when they came out with that line to convince you to keep going. By the way I majored in logic in college. Their explanation is totally illogical. I am done. May the force be with you.


A Phd that doesn't know the difference between an expense and a deduction.

Fact: my expenses are $0.28/mile for the last 25k miles. That accounts for everything including depreciation. My van cost me $7k. If it died today and it was worth zero, I would have profited $18k in 3 months. But that isn't the case. My vehicle runs great. Take the conspiracy theories over to the Ancient Aliens crowd.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Uber in Ventura and Santa Barbara is $1.15 per mile. Over the course of a year doing this I only drive on certain hours. I have seen a 30% reduction in activity, and payouts since 2014. I attribute this to a glut of drivers. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## Yardriver (Dec 6, 2015)

ikabod said:


> Uber in Ventura and Santa Barbara is $1.15 per mile. Over the course of a year doing this I only drive on certain hours. I have seen a 30% reduction in activity, and payouts since 2014. I attribute this to a glut of drivers. It is what it is I guess.


When I stayed at Lavender Inn Santa Barbara I used Taxis all the time. Fantastic service from the cab drivers


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


YOU LEARNED SOMETHING NEW & THAT'S VALUABLE. You're just not good at it.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes.

If this is true you are indeed an Idiot..


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

The IRS deduction is depreciation, maint and gas. It is an amount that an average car costs to operate including depreciation a mile. Higher end cars , Mercedes will probably be a higher amount but the IRS deduction does not change based on the vehicle. You can take actual expenses instead of mileage deduction. You cannot switch back and forth. 

If your collecting less than $1 a mile you are making garbage money. $1.25 or more a mile and you can make over min wage. Chasing surges are a waste of time and money. Half the time the surge is over by the time you get there and even if you get there the other half of the time you don't get a ping. Most who chase the surge only never take into consideration the total miles they drive and never get that surge and have no idea what thier cost per mile to drive is. 

Some who drive for rideshare lose money. Some make under min wage. And select few make a pretty good living.

A large precentage of businesses that do not know its expenses will be unsuccessful, including rideshare.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

It's important to be fully aware of what your true short-term and long-term costs are. Until then, you can't possible make a sound decision as to whether Uber driving is right for you. Also realize that you are the one bearing the higher risk of accidents and premature mechanical problems that can both halt you income for an unknown time, and plop a big and unexpected expense in your lap (unless you have really good insurance or warranty coverage). That risk also has a real cost associated with it, but most of us are self-insuring in that regard and hoping that nothing serious happens. 

Uber's goal is more rides, by attracting repeat customers with low prices, while keeping drivers just above the mass-exodus point. So if enough drivers quit, then they might actually be forced to increase payouts.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

.... They'll have to watch themselves.. Eventually, anyone doing this will be smart enough to run the numbers & determine their true profits.... If the cost/mile is too low, than it may not be worth it. Next thing you know, they'll have to constantly replace drivers for a wash/rinse/repeat, allow drivers with out of date cars, inability to speak Enlgish properly, lack of knowledge of the town, which in turn will provide a lot of lower ratings. 

If more people start chasing 'surges' - than the experience won't be great for the customers.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

80sDude said:


> Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes.
> 
> If this is true you are indeed an Idiot..


360 miles = 5 hours @ 72mph
$25 gas
$4.6 maintenance and insurance
over $200 in right offs


Dar-K said:


> .... They'll have to watch themselves.. Eventually, anyone doing this will be smart enough to run the numbers & determine their true profits.... If the cost/mile is too low, than it may not be worth it. Next thing you know, they'll have to constantly replace drivers for a wash/rinse/repeat, allow drivers with out of date cars, inability to speak Enlgish properly, lack of knowledge of the town, which in turn will provide a lot of lower ratings.
> 
> If more people start chasing 'surges' - than the experience won't be great for the customers.


The Pax are hooked. It's quite an experience to have your own driver at a cost that is half of a terrible experience in a run down cab.
Everytime I pick up a Pax and it's a surge I receive more thank you's than I do at regular price


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> you're like an unicorn amongst...
> 
> i just looked at my ride history and a lot of the fares are between 1.9-2.4 (non surge) per mile. so I paid 20.92 (excluding SRF and base fare) and the miles travelled is 9.54= 2.19/mile.
> 
> ...


Don't really understand your numbers. Where do you get the$2.19 mile from.
distance is not as important as trip,wait and return time is


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Uber Ray - Thanks for writing your piece on Ride share expenses. A must read for new rideshare drivers. I have been preaching what you say but you say it better than I can and without coming across hostile. It's so frustrating to hear new drivers and how this expense does not pertain to them and depreciation doesn't pertain to them. Ubers own account, 60% of drivers quit after 16 months. Thats because they finally realize what thier real expenses are and how little they are making.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

McLovin said:


> Not only d
> 
> 
> I am not an idiot said:
> ...


not to sure about deducting mileage on a vehicle you don't own


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

priusguy said:


> come on don't call them idiot when you apply at 100 different companies and get no call you do anything to put food on table
> THANK GOD i didn't quit my full time job for uber 3 years ago when drivers were making 2k a week


60 hours still makes you $1,800 -$2,000 a week


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

UberXking said:


> 60 hours still makes you $1,800 -$2,000 a week


I don't believe you! Where I drive you can make as little as $300 for 60 hours if you are honest with yourself about real costs and times. The quality of Uber drivers and service is going way down too. Has anyone considered that Uber will terminate drivers for exercising their right to free speech with passengers?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I think I made 1600 that week. $2200 one week last year and $1,000 in a day.
Don"t work over 40 any more have to pick my hours carefully


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Uber Ray - Thanks for writing your piece on Ride share expenses. A must read for new rideshare drivers. I have been preaching what you say but you say it better than I can and without coming across hostile. It's so frustrating to hear new drivers and how this expense does not pertain to them and depreciation doesn't pertain to them. Ubers own account, 60% of drivers quit after 16 months. Thats because they finally realize what thier real expenses are and how little they are making.


Also I would never suggest anybody just quit driving UberX. Somebody who has a 5+ year old Camry and does maintenance themselves will probably be the best off regarding operating costs. In my case with a low mileage 2014 car, my feeling is that I'll be taking a serious trade-in hit (several $K) in the future if I rack up the miles too quickly. The secret is to keep the one-time and recurring Uber expenses low.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 21557
> 
> 
> I think I made 1600 that week. $2200 one week last year and $1,000 in a day.
> Don"t work over 40 any more have to pick my hours carefully


Well that proves or shows really nothing! Based on your Sept 27 $65.42 if you drove all seven days you would make $400 less Uber's cut and your real expenses, so what, $200 for that week? Seriously due, you are just fooling yourself and kissing Uber's butt.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

McLovin said:


> I lease my car every 3 years. I like always having a new car. It's the way I roll. Since I'm retired and don't use a fraction of my alotted 36,000 miles, I turned in my last lease with only 11,000 miles used. Sucks. I'm now ubering a few hours on the weekends twice a month. My only real costs is the gas. I'm turning my unused mileage into money. My market is still $2 a mile. Maybe I'll need tires and brakes but so what? My time and mileage are free. Am I missing something?


Are mileage rates still good on the NJ shore?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Are mileage rates still good on the NJ shore?


Yes. I also do XL.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


If one were to use the "expense method" instead of "standard mileage method" for tracking expenses, depreciation would be calculated by useful life, not miles. Auto's are 5 yr property and would be depreciated as such. Also the depreciation may have to be re-captured upon sale of vehicle.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

McLovin said:


> Yes. I also do XL.


Lot's of x drivers?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

mark edwards said:


> Well that proves or shows really nothing! Based on your Sept 27 $65.42 if you drove all seven days you would make $400 less Uber's cut and your real expenses, so what, $200 for that week? Seriously due, you are just fooling yourself and kissing Uber's butt.


You didn't comprehend the post. Income that week was $1,600 +
I use a 2006 prius so my income is tax free
full time drivers drive 8K month


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

UberXking said:


> You didn't comprehend the post. Income that week was $1,600 +
> I use a 2006 prius so my income is tax free
> full time drivers drive 8K month


Don't believe you about your Uber earnings or the "tax free". You are just a fool fooling himself.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberXking said:


> You didn't comprehend the post. Income that week was $1,600 +
> I use a 2006 prius so my income is tax free
> full time drivers drive 8K month


LoL how is your income "tax free"? I have a job and adjusted my tax/dependency from 1 to ZERO (0) so I could pay extra tax. that's to account for the earnings I make with Uber/Lyft and know that I'm actually paying taxes throughout the year and not waiting to see if I owe uncle sam or not at the end of the year..

you said you drive a 2006 prius so your income is tax free. that's the most absurd thing I've ever heard. No income is ever tax free..

Now, if you were counting on the 57.5c IRS allowance, then maybe you'd come out even at the end of the year. That's considering you did not drive any surge rates that got you ahead on income to miles driven ratio. It's okay to flaunt your pay and show how hard you work, but there's no need to lie or overcompensate just to prove a point.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Guess the math is too difficult for you.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Guess the math is too difficult for you.


yeah I guess. since you gave no mathematical equation or explanation as to how you could dodge uncle sam. "tax free". ok sure. Please post back in 4 months when you file for taxes. I'd like to see a screen shot on your 'return'


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been doing this for years.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberXking said:


> I've been doing this for years.


oh sheesh. you've lost all credibility when all you could say is "ive been doing this for years" after being challenged for a mathematical explanation/equation of how you came out with being tax free income. A thief or robber could be "doing it for years" doesn't mean what they're doing is legal. But keep on doing your shady thing. uncle sam will catch up eventually. tax free sure.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

UberXking said:


> not to sure about deducting mileage on a vehicle you don't own


Judging from the rest of your posts in this thread I won't be taking tax advice from you.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Judging from the rest of your posts in this thread I won't be taking tax advice from you.


seriously. he pushes more buttons, I wouldn't be surprised if someone takes his IP address and reports him to the IRS. tax free my A**

***EDIT ***

but you know what? It's a given. Those who flaunts their "look at how much I make" income always overcompensates. I believed him at first. then he went out to saying working no more than 40 hours a week. street creds going down..

then he said tax free..

that was it..

UP troll. that's what he is


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> seriously. he pushes more buttons, I wouldn't be surprised if someone takes his IP address and reports him to the IRS. tax free my A**
> 
> ***EDIT ***
> 
> ...


The IRS usually catches you right before the 3 years is up in order to collect interest and penalties.


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

Sean76 said:


> False! Depreciation is .57cents a mile, it's completely separate from your expenses such as gas, insurance, etc. Depreciation is not an expense.


It never ceases to amaze me how confused people are over this subject.
- 57.5 cents a mile has NOTHING to do with your actual costs to operate your vehicle. It is simply the amount the IRS allows you to deduct against your earnings when using your vehicle for business purposes. DO NOT CONFUSE THE TWO.
- The only way you can know your actual cost is to do the calculations for your own situation. Depreciation + Gas + Maintenance + Insurance (if applicable) divided by the total miles driven.
- I am going to get crucified for saying this but in my experience I believe the cost for most drivers is in the 20 to 30 cents/mile range. My own cost is close to 20 cents. Don't believe me? Do the math. Until you do, you cannot really comment.
- Lets do a brief example: Buy a new car for say $25,000. Drive it for 200,000 miles. Sell it for $5,000. Depreciation is $20,000/200,000 miles or 10 cents a mile. If your drive a hybrid you are getting 40+ mpg. If gas is $3/gal (for most of us it is less) that 7 cents a mile. Add maintenance & insurance if applicable, and even if it totaled $10,000 which I doubt, it would only be 5 cents a mile. Total cost 10 + 7 + 5 = 22 cents a mile. So even if my numbers are off a little we are still well under 30 cents a mile. Before you start chirping in about other expenses like car washes, etc, really it is a small fraction of a cent/mile.
- The other common thing I read on here is when drives say they are making $x/mile. Most of those claims I do not believe. Do you log every single mile you drive from the moment you leave the house until you come back home and then divide by earnings? That is your true earnings/mile. It is much less than what I think some say it is when all dead miles are included. It would be difficult to earn more than $1/mile on uberX on a consistent basis if you are calculating correctly. Impossible to do without driving mostly surges. I'm sure some do, but I think it is the exception rather than the norm. Personally I have been averaging 76 cents a mile but am working to increase it by working more surge fares and less non-surge.
- So in my situation I earn 76 cents a mile and my expense is 20 cents a mile so I make 56 cents a mile and works out to be about $13/hr before taxes.

Again these are round numbers and estimates only. It's not fair to pick at the numbers as it is given they could be off a little (either way) and different for every driver. It's the logic and calculation method that I am trying to get across and that your numbers may be different than you think when you do the math for your situation. Try it before your cry foul. Also there are those out there driving SUV's and expensive cars that would raise these numbers significantly. To them I ask why are you using that vehicle for uberX? If you are using an uberX friendly vehicle I believe you should easily be under 30 cents mile.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

DunDeal said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how confused people are over this subject.
> - 57.5 cents a mile has NOTHING to do with your actual costs to operate your vehicle. It is simply the amount the IRS allows you to deduct against your earnings when using your vehicle for business purposes. DO NOT CONFUSE THE TWO.
> - The only way you can know your actual cost is to do the calculations for your own situation. Depreciation + Gas + Maintenance + Insurance (if applicable) divided by the total miles driven.
> - I am going to get crucified for saying this but in my experience I believe the cost for most drivers is in the 20 to 30 cents/mile range. My own cost is close to 20 cents. Don't believe me? Do the math. Until you do, you cannot really comment.
> ...


Wow, so do you take the 22 cent deduction or the 57.5 cents?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Wow, so do you take the 22 cent deduction or the 57.5 cents?


You really did not read or comprehend what he just wrote. Wow lol


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Wow, so do you take the 22 cent deduction or the 57.5 cents?


Reread the first bullet point


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Answer the question


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Answer the question


OK. When you do your taxes, you have a choice of using actual costs and keeping receipts for every single expense and depreciating your vehicle OR you can just log your miles and use 57.5 cents/mile. Now which one do you think I do?


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

ITT reading comprehension for the loss.

There are so many threads going over the same thing. It's fascinating how education is terrible in most states, here in the United States.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Why would you write all that bull. You use a car that costs 5 to $7,000
Put 85k on it and write of 57.5 cents a mile. $40k against your earnings
Now gas is your #1 expense at $5,000


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

DunDeal said:


> OK. When you do your taxes, you have a choice of using actual costs and keeping receipts for every single expense and depreciating your vehicle OR you can just log your miles and use 57.5 cents/mile. Now which one do you think I do?


Don't think you ever have filed and can't figure out why all that bull is important


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Why would you write all that bull. You use a car that costs 5 to $7,000
> Put 85k on it and write of 57.5 cents a mile. $40k against your earnings
> Now gas is your #1 expense at $5,000


Glad you did the math for YOUR situation. That was my whole point. But what is your cost per mile then? Again lets not confuse what you "Write Off" on your taxes with the allowable deduction of 57.5 cents a mile, with what your REAL costs are (much less).


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Don't think you ever have filed and can't figure out why all that bull is important


Once again you fail to comprehend. You are confusing taxes with real cost. Taxes = 57.5 cents/mile deduction against earnings. Real cost to drive for ME is 2o cents/mile. Why is that important? To decide if I am making enough money to make uberX worthwhile of course. If you use 57.5 cents/mile as your ACTUAL cost to make that determination you are grossly mistaken.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DunDeal said:


> Glad you did the math for YOUR situation. That was my whole point. But what is your cost per mile then? Again lets not confuse what you "Write Off" on your taxes with the allowable deduction of 57.5 cents a mile, with what your REAL costs are (much less).


He's a troll bro. Pay him no attention. He gets excited by all the attention you're providing him. He doesn't get the attention at home from mommy and daddy


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

DunDeal said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how confused people are over this subject.
> - 57.5 cents a mile has NOTHING to do with your actual costs to operate your vehicle. It is simply the amount the IRS allows you to deduct against your earnings when using your vehicle for business purposes. DO NOT CONFUSE THE TWO.
> - The only way you can know your actual cost is to do the calculations for your own situation. Depreciation + Gas + Maintenance + Insurance (if applicable) divided by the total miles driven.
> - I am going to get crucified for saying this but in my experience I believe the cost for most drivers is in the 20 to 30 cents/mile range. My own cost is close to 20 cents. Don't believe me? Do the math. Until you do, you cannot really comment.
> ...


Bravo! Great explanation! If you are driving the right kind of car your actual per mile expense should be around half the IRS guideline.

I record all my fill ups, expenses, etc in an app to track everything. Been doing this for the last two years since I started uber. In addition to car repairs and maintenance I add in depreciation as a one time cost at the end of each year. I do not add in insurance and registration as I am paying those regardless of uber. So right now mine displays at $.28/mile which jives with your estimates (my actual gas cost is $.12/mile instead of your $.07).


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> He's a troll bro. Pay him no attention. He gets excited by all the attention you're providing him. He doesn't get the attention at home from mommy and daddy


Thanks for the heads up. I would rather have some discussion with other drivers on here if they come to the same conclusion as to actual costs per mile. Am I way offline? What do you calculate your actual cost to be? My example was for a new car and I know most people believe a used car is even less per mile. While I might tend to agree, I would have to state that although depreciation is less on a used car, maintenance is higher. New cars have warranties for one and the older a car gets the more wear-out there is. So I'm not so sure the difference is that great (per mile).


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If I have only $7,000 invested and go 80,000 miles that's cost of 9 cents.
The vehicle has gone over 100,000 miles and is still running fine. My final cost to
drive for Uber will be less than 8 cents a mile


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> If I have only $7,000 invested and go 80,000 miles that's cost of 9 cents.
> The vehicle has gone over 100,000 miles and is still running fine. My final cost to
> drive for Uber will be less than 8 cents a mile


Really? That's just depreciation. Does your car use gas or is it wind powered? Ever get an oil change? Must have awesome tires to last 100K miles. Wonder what the brakes are like after 100K miles. Yikes!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

It's huge and I wasn't aware of this two years ago. For instance the Prius can go 100,000 with just oil changes, gas and tires.
The braking system is generating power instead of wearing out the system so pads and shoes last over 150,000 miles


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> It's huge and I wasn't aware of this two years ago. For instance the Prius can go 100,000 with just oil changes, gas and tires.
> The braking system is generating power instead of wearing out the system so pads and shoes last over 150,000 miles


That's nice but you still didn't include the cost of gas, tires, oil changes in your calculation. Plus you stated you had a $7000 car not a new car. You will be well past the first 100,000 miles.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

uhhh du maybe it's wiser to use the cheapest vehicle possible to Uber
matbe it's cheaper to insure a car that costs less
maybe I have less at risk with a cheaper car
maybe I receive as many pings with a cheaper car as with a more expensive car


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Fact.................. one set of tires 85k Kumho's $300 installed
Brought it in for the first time to a mechanic after I had put 100 k on it
needed plugs, pcv, ****** fluid flush, radiator flush, front brake shoes some
type of hybrid coolant drain total $450 there goes my tip money for the year


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Now jump on Utube and make some videos


----------



## DunDeal (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Fact.................. one set of tires 85k Kumho's $300 installed
> Brought it in for the first time to a mechanic after I had put 100 k on it
> needed plugs, pcv, ****** fluid flush, radiator flush, front brake shoes some
> type of hybrid coolant drain total $450 there goes my tip money for the year


Never changed the oil in 100K miles? Should be every 5K miles at $30 a pop = $600

Fact...............Guess how much I spent on maintenance this year? ZERO. New car under warranty with a maintenance contract. Yes more expensive and thus depreciates faster but less maintenance costs. The maintenance contract more than pays for itself if you do regular service.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberXking said:


> It's huge and I wasn't aware of this two years ago. For instance the Prius can go 100,000 with just oil changes, gas and tires.
> The braking system is generating power instead of wearing out the system so pads and shoes last over 150,000 miles


 Biggest lie ever. Pads and shoes last forever. F213 melxjr are you reading this guys claim? Haha


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have posted this many times. Guys like UberXking are just cashing out the value of thier vehicle. He has no clue what his cost per mile is. To begin we take the average for ALL repairs. Gas per mile. Oil change every 5K miles, synthetic. Road share miles are tough on your vehicle. Brakes every 40-50K, rotors every 2 brake jobs, transmission drain/fill with filter and gasket 80-90K miles. Radiator flush/fill every 80-90K miles, car washes, tires every 40k-50k miles, windshield wipers every 6 months, battery is more a time thing so I will pass on that. plugs and wires every 100k miles. Air filter every 20-25k miles. I don't flush and fill power steering or brake fluid but if you do, count it. Belts and hoses every 100K. Timimg belt and water pump every 80-90K. struts every 150K - 175kmiles, inner and outer tie rods 150K -175k miles. axles/cv joints every 150-175k, wheel bearings and hub every 150-175k miles, ball joints every 150-175k miles. Over time your alternator, fuel pump, starter, power steering pump will ned replacing. Kind of hard to tell when. Now I know I will hear that it's only a 1/2 cent, I don't count it but when you add up 10 or 20 1/2 cent items it adds up. Every time you drive your vehicle all the above items are being worn down. I took average time to replace. Some items will last longer. Some will need replacing sooner. Then you have depreciation. This is how a business calculates its expenses. Take the cost and divide by the mileage and you get the cost per mile for each item. I gave average miles to repair. Ride share miles are tough miles. More stop and go then highway. 

My per mile cost is .39-.40 cents a mile. I have been working on cars for 30 years but no longer do. I know maint. Also the average battery life for a prius is 160-180K miles before they start to fail.some last 250k and some last 120k. They are expensive to replace. 

When I talk about expenses knowbody wants to hear it. Uber says that 60% of thier drivers quit after 16 months. Why, because at that point the drivers start to see what it really costs to drive. Under $1 you cant even make min wage. $1 is minwage or less. Remember to count all miles when calculating your expenses. Miles driving to pax, miles driving pax and miles back to an active area. It's at least 50% of your pax miles.

Happy New Year and be safe.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Biggest lie ever. Pads and shoes last forever. F213 melxjr are you reading this guys claim? Haha


Delusional.

Aside from the fact that it's regenerative. Again, guy is suffering from reading comphension issues.

Cut your losses, chalk it up... You've helped enough, I'd save it for someone that genuinely needs advice.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I like your photo


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

UberXking said:


> uhhh du maybe it's wiser to use the cheapest vehicle possible to Uber
> matbe it's cheaper to insure a car that costs less
> maybe I have less at risk with a cheaper car
> maybe I receive as many pings with a cheaper car as with a more expensive car


I drive a less expensive car as well. I buy used police Crown Vics, put a $800 Maaco paint job on with a little body work to plug the holes do some light mechanical, maybe some tires...and still NEVER have more than $3k in one. After about 20K to 30k miles, before the Maaco starts wearing off and before it hits 150k miles on the odo, I sell it for a profit and go to the next one. Point is I have cheaper insurance, no car payment, cheaper maintenence, easy clean rubber floors, and have a comfortable full size car. Yeah, it costs a little more in gas, but I save way more than that on the other stuff. I keep my cars clean, and make sure nothing squeaks. And, I offer NO freabies....period. And most importantly, if it ain't surging I ain't moving. Pax apparently like my plan, I still have a 4.96 after doing this for 3 years. So yes, some people can make a LOT more money in a tight environment buy being frugal, and controlling expense.

Now some of your claims are a little out there...but I agree some people can have significantly less expense.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

You make $10,000 driving Uber, Let's say you're in the 25% tax bracket, Add another 15% on that, because you're an independent contractor. Yup, that pays for social security and healthcare basically. So you're at 40% tax. that's 4k-10k=6k actual take home. Let's say you're a ****** (BostonBarry) and drove only for $1 a mile grats, $.57.5c taking this deduction; brings you to 5,750 Refund on miles. You can also deduct Ubers commission and SRF fee's Assuming you took about 1,000 people * SRF fee of $1.65 = 1,650 and then you have the commission. It's very important to know how to do your taxes, and also not get audited. Every year you don't know how much you could be writing off, you're losing money. That's the tax game.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Patriot Rider said:


> I drive a less expensive car as well. I buy used police Crown Vics, put a $800 Maaco paint job on with a little body work to plug the holes do some light mechanical, maybe some tires...and still NEVER have more than $3k in one. After about 20K to 30k miles, before the Maaco starts wearing off and before it hits 150k miles on the odo, I sell it for a profit and go to the next one. Point is I have cheaper insurance, no car payment, cheaper maintenence, easy clean rubber floors, and have a comfortable full size car. Yeah, it costs a little more in gas, but I save way more than that on the other stuff. I keep my cars clean, and make sure nothing squeaks. And, I offer NO freabies....period. And most importantly, if it ain't surging I ain't moving. Pax apparently like my plan, I still have a 4.96 after doing this for 3 years. So yes, some people can make a LOT more money in a tight environment buy being frugal, and controlling expense.
> 
> Now some of your claims are a little out there...but I agree some people can have significantly less expense.


No, all true... just thinking out of the box like you
"don't complain use your brain" or find another gig


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

PatriotRider your gas per mile is around .15 a mile. How do you overcome that with all the dead head miles.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> PatriotRider your gas per mile is around .15 a mile. How do you overcome that with all the dead head miles.


It has been before, yes. Right now it's about .09 per mile. I avg 17 MPG, and gas is around $1.95. And I really don't get a lot of deadhead miles in my area, usually my next ride at the furthest is 10-12 mins...but yes, deadhead miles do happen from time to time. My area is weird - we don't get a lot of high end surge, but we seem to have near constant 1.5 - 2.0 surge.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


You are absolutely right! Your car will be worth nothing and uber doesn't care..


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> Go for it guys. Let me know how it works out for you when it's time to change cars because yours is worn out. This is a total scam and they know it. I averaged the norm of $15 to $18 an hour. Uber admits that is the norm. And you know that is your average. You are using your vehicle not theirs. Think it through. I used the word idiot because that is how I felt. And I am not one. (2 masters degrees and a PhD. Go ahead and believe the lie that you are actually making money. It's fine with me. I wish you all best. But ask yourself this. Why is it that a very high percentage of drivers quit within two months. Uber admits this. Because the drivers figure it out when they realize how many miles they are racking upon their car. And how are you doing chasing that surge price? Lol funny. But here is the deal even at surge prices since you are using your own vehicle you actually end up losing in the long run. Oh well. Call me a troll all you want. I am not. I am just a guy who realized he was getting scamed by a dishonest company that continues to decrease your take. Oh and by the way. Every time they do that. (3 times since I started) they tell you you can make up the difference by more volume. Translated: this means drive more miles to get the same amount of money which makes it even less profitable if it ever was at all. I laughed when they came out with that line to convince you to keep going. By the way I majored in logic in college. Their explanation is totally illogical. I am done. May the force be with you.


Why dont these idiots see what you are saying? Why would you lie? I did the math than after that i stopped using my car to make UBER rich and myself poor.
Do you realize that UBER is going for the low class and uneducated person to abuse and rip off.
Read it here:
*Uber to recruit drivers from low-income counties in N.J., including Passaic county*
*
Uber Technologies announced a plan to recruit 3,000 drivers from low-income counties in New Jersey.
Car-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc. plans to recruit 3,000 drivers from low-income counties in New Jersey, including Passaic County, by the end of 2016 in a new partnership with the state's NAACP chapter, the latest in a series of similar pacts around the country.

Uber, which has similar agreements with NAACP chapters in Connecticut, Missouri and Massachusetts, said it will hold education events around the state to show residents how they can become Uber drivers.

The company's outreach to the minority community comes as its business model in New Jersey is being challenged by competitors, such as limousine companies and taxi services, and as proposed legislation to regulate the car-hailing service as well as other transportation network companies, such as Lyft, remains in limbo.

The recruitment drive for minority drivers is the latest goodwill initiative by Uber in New Jersey, where the company is dramatically expanding with little government oversight. During St Patrick's Day celebrations this year, Uber donated $1 from every ride to the statewide Mothers Against Drunk Driving organization. In Voorhees and Evesham this summer, Uber provided free rides to patrons of bars and restaurants in those towns to combat drunken driving.

The promise to prospective Uber drivers of self-employment with no investment requirement, and the ability to work only when they want to, has proved to be an alluring pitch. In two years, the company has signed up 13,000 drivers in New Jersey, mainly through craigslist.com and word of mouth. Most are part time, spokesman Craig Ewer said.

In partnership with NAACP chapters, Uber vowed this year to recruit 1,500 drivers in New Haven, Conn., 2,000 in the St. Louis, Mo., area and 5,000 in Houston.

To be an Uber driver in New Jersey, an applicant needs to have a smartphone, a driver's license, a checking account to receive direct deposits, and a car that is no more than 10 years old and seats at least four people.

They also must be at least 21 years old and pass a criminal background check, provided by a private security firm.

According to a story in the Wall Street Journal, about 62 percent of Uber drivers have at least one additional source of income, suggesting a person can not make a living solely working as an Uber driver.

Uber claims that an average driver earns $19.04 an hour, after paying Uber a commission, higher than the $12.90 average hourly wage (including tips, Uber says) that the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics estimates for taxis and chauffeurs. Uber drivers also have to pay for expenses such as gasoline, automobile maintenance and insurance.

"Today, more than 13,000 residents are finding flexible work through Uber, and working with the NAACP, we plan to expand these economic opportunities even further, especially in communities that need work the most," the company said in the email.

Uber also claims that its cars pick up riders in minority communities that taxi and limousine drivers may eschew.

Richard Smith, president of the state NAACP chapter, said Monday he and his organization "stand in support of this commitment to create thousands of local earning opportunities in the parts of New Jersey that need them most."

The national jobless rate among African-Americans has fallen to 9.4 percent in November from 11 percent a year earlier, however, the rate remains almost twice as high as the national average of 5 percent. Black joblessness in New Jersey historically has been above the national average.

U.S. Sen. Cory Booker also added his support Monday of the Uber-NAACP pact. The partnership, and others like it, "open doors" and are "critical to providing support to New Jersey families," he said in a statement.

Douglas Long, a Cumberland County freeholder, said he, too, supports the Uber-NAACP partnership, despite the ongoing controversy over a lack of regulation.

"There is always going to be criticism from the competition," Long said. "While the powers that be work through the issues, my sole concern is we have a company stepping up and willing to employ individuals."

"It's about jobs; it's about putting food on the table," he said. "Until the attorney general says they can't do business here, I will continue to support the partnership."

The office of acting state Attorney General John Hoffman referred questions about Uber to the agency's Consumer Affairs Division, where a spokeswoman said "the division does not regulate [transportation network companies]."

The Uber-NAACP partnership will focus on recruiting drivers in Camden, Cumberland, Salem, Cape May, Atlantic, Ocean, Passaic, Union, Hudson, Essex and Warren counties, Uber said.

A bill that would establish licensing and insurance requirements for so-called transportation network companies, including Uber, Lyft and SideCar, has languished since being approved a year ago by an Assembly committee.

Uber has threatened to exit the state if that passes, saying the costs of compliance would be too high. Rival taxicab and limousine operators in New Jersey that are losing market share to Uber continue to lobby for regulatory parity.

Jeff Shanker, president of the Limousine Association of New Jersey, said Tuesday his limousine operator members are facing a driver shortage because so many drivers have quit to work with Uber. Some have since returned because the pay was less than they had expected, he said.

"All of the members of our association would also love to recruit [residents of low-income communities] and let them pass state requirements and get jobs and pay taxes in the state of New Jersey," Shanker said.

http://www.northjersey.com/news/ube...e-counties-in-n-j-including-passaic-1.1478321

*


----------



## Jimbowalsh10 (Dec 29, 2015)

lol if u drove 350 miles and only made 115 that is pathetic by you


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Patriot Rider said:


> I drive a less expensive car as well. I buy used police Crown Vics, put a $800 Maaco paint job on with a little body work to plug the holes do some light mechanical, maybe some tires...and still NEVER have more than $3k in one. After about 20K to 30k miles, before the Maaco starts wearing off and before it hits 150k miles on the odo, I sell it for a profit and go to the next one. Point is I have cheaper insurance, no car payment, cheaper maintenence, easy clean rubber floors, and have a comfortable full size car. Yeah, it costs a little more in gas, but I save way more than that on the other stuff. I keep my cars clean, and make sure nothing squeaks. And, I offer NO freabies....period. And most importantly, if it ain't surging I ain't moving. Pax apparently like my plan, I still have a 4.96 after doing this for 3 years. So yes, some people can make a LOT more money in a tight environment buy being frugal, and controlling expense.
> 
> Now some of your claims are a little out there...but I agree some people can have significantly less expense.


You drive your car 20 to 30 thousand miles and then sell it at a profit wow. I have a good idea, don't drive your car 20 to 30 thousand miles. Let it sit, maybe you would make a bigger profit because there are less miles on your car. In fact if you bought 20 cars put them on a lot or something you could make a living doing it. Sort of like a used car lot.


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


You're a clown. My operating costs are just under 9 cents per mile factoring in gas, tires, oil. My car is paid for and already basically had no resale value before I started Uber. The 57.5 cents per mile (not 56) means I'll be paying tax on a small fraction of money I make, if any. If I was dumb enough to drive 356 miles to make $115, then yes, I would rethink this whole thing. Thank God I'm not that dumb.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I think there are a lot if people driving the wrong cars for UberX. My cost per mile including gas is about $0.10. People run into problems when they drive around brand new cars and start piling on the mileage, the depreciation kills you. 

I think I'm going to break even on taxes too, my "other gig" puts enough miles on my car that I shouldn't have to pay any income tax on my Uber income. 

If you're creative you can beat the system and UberX can be a decent gig. Especially if you drive smart and hit mostly surge. I see alot of people *****ing that Uber can't make any money but I think it's mostly people not knowing how to make the most out of the situation. There are obvious exceptions, if you're in an area that is $0.85 a mile and never surges then yeah, there's not much you can do.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Patriot Rider said:


> I drive a less expensive car as well. I buy used police Crown Vics, put a $800 Maaco paint job on with a little body work to plug the holes do some light mechanical, maybe some tires...and still NEVER have more than $3k in one. After about 20K to 30k miles, before the Maaco starts wearing off and before it hits 150k miles on the odo, I sell it for a profit and go to the next one. Point is I have cheaper insurance, no car payment, cheaper maintenence, easy clean rubber floors, and have a comfortable full size car. Yeah, it costs a little more in gas, but I save way more than that on the other stuff. I keep my cars clean, and make sure nothing squeaks. And, I offer NO freabies....period. And most importantly, if it ain't surging I ain't moving. Pax apparently like my plan, I still have a 4.96 after doing this for 3 years. So yes, some people can make a LOT more money in a tight environment buy being frugal, and controlling expense.
> 
> Now some of your claims are a little out there...but I agree some people can have significantly less expense.


See this is a great idea I was thinking about doing the same thing myself if I could get the numbers to work.

Buy an old fleet car that meets Uber select requirements for 2 years (Uber select is double the fare of UberX). Use the old beater during the week if I'm doing laps at the airport since it's high "per hour" but also half the mileage is riderless, and the select car during busy and surge times.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr said:


> You make $10,000 driving Uber, Let's say you're in the 25% tax bracket, Add another 15% on that, because you're an independent contractor. Yup, that pays for social security and healthcare basically. So you're at 40% tax. that's 4k-10k=6k actual take home. Let's say you're a ****** (BostonBarry) and drove only for $1 a mile grats, $.57.5c taking this deduction; brings you to 5,750 Refund on miles. You can also deduct Ubers commission and SRF fee's Assuming you took about 1,000 people * SRF fee of $1.65 = 1,650 and then you have the commission. It's very important to know how to do your taxes, and also not get audited. Every year you don't know how much you could be writing off, you're losing money. That's the tax game.


love how you added boston barry there lol


----------



## Kaye (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi just wanna ask.
I referred someone and manage to finish 21 trips but i didnt get any bonus. Any body who can relate to this?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kaye said:


> Hi just wanna ask.
> I referred someone and manage to finish 21 trips but i didnt get any bonus. Any body who can relate to this?


email support.

but they'll most likely send you a canned response and say you didn't drive within some parts of LA


----------



## Kaye (Dec 30, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> email support.
> 
> but they'll most likely send you a canned response and say you didn't drive within some parts of LA


It sucks. Was expecting it. Few days ago when u checked my earnings app it shows that i'll get $750 but then yesterday ut changed to $0


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kaye said:


> It sucks. Was expecting it. Few days ago when u checked my earnings app it shows that i'll get $750 but then yesterday ut changed to $0


just email them and see what they say. sometimes mistakes happen and they'll fix it


----------



## tim678 (Dec 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> All low paying jobs have a very high turnover rate. Then consider, 1) people signing up with Uber are part-time, non-committed types, and 2) many people sign up with Uber because they believe driving is easy money. Well, as they soon find out, it's not that easy.
> 
> I'd bet dollars to donuts that the vast majority of short-term Uber drivers never bother to sit down and do even a basic financial calculation.


is not easy......


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

McLovin said:


> I lease my car every 3 years. I like always having a new car. It's the way I roll. Since I'm retired and don't use a fraction of my alotted 36,000 miles, I turned in my last lease with only 11,000 miles used. Sucks. I'm now ubering a few hours on the weekends twice a month. My only real costs is the gas. I'm turning my unused mileage into money. My market is still $2 a mile. Maybe I'll need tires and brakes but so what? My time and mileage are free. Am I missing something?


I have been feeling sorry and guilty for Uber drivers because of the poor rate, but now I realize there really is no need to tip. Thanks for donating your unused miles on your lease to transport me around. Much appreciated.

As riders we can do exactly what uber does and exploit the drivers and their assets. The assets they care about as well as the ones they don't care about. Like he said, he's not using those extra miles anyway he's giving them away for free. Must be the new math.

Your only expense is gas?? Then he realizes maybe tires and brakes as well. What about the realization of Oil Changes?? Cabin Air Filter?? General Maintenance?? Thanks for the in depth evaluation of what you think your overhead is, happy you have it all figured out. I love the part how you value your time as free. That is quite amusing. So you feel the same way about yourself as Uber does, your time is free and of no value. Got it.

BTW, at the end of the lease there is a clause in your contract for excessive wear and tear. People constantly coming in and out of your car wear out the carpet, seats and over all interior. I get it, we'll worry about it later. Please, when you turn in the car for your lease post the lease return check list. Show the people on the forum how it was all free.

I see you've adopted the Uber mantra of "Drive now, I'll figure the rest out later"

Just wait until a passenger puts a dent or causes damage to your car and you get stuck with the Uber 'I don't care about the drivers property' $1k insurance deductible. I think the biggest concern of your calculations that you missed is the liability you are assuming by driving Uber's customers around. That $1 million limited liability insurance policy Uber has protects them not you.

Honestly, I don't think I can respond to this much further without getting kicked off the forum. I'll just leave it at that. Wow, just wow...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

trouble in paradise LoL


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


Agree 100% I also did work as a Sucker ! So sad I thought it was a great thing at the beginning


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

DunDeal said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how confused people are over this subject.
> - 57.5 cents a mile has NOTHING to do with your actual costs to operate your vehicle. It is simply the amount the IRS allows you to deduct against your earnings when using your vehicle for business purposes. DO NOT CONFUSE THE TWO.
> - The only way you can know your actual cost is to do the calculations for your own situation. Depreciation + Gas + Maintenance + Insurance (if applicable) divided by the total miles driven.
> - I am going to get crucified for saying this but in my experience I believe the cost for most drivers is in the 20 to 30 cents/mile range. My own cost is close to 20 cents. Don't believe me? Do the math. Until you do, you cannot really comment.
> ...


Thanks for this. It seems to make the most sense in this thread. I have to admit I was in denial about overall expenses. This formula breaks it down
for me. I'm fortunate insofar that I do this part time and am retired. I really like driving and the chance to get into the city, social interaction, etc., but
need to be realistic about how much I'm actually making.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

_"Optimus Uber, post: 697597, member: 3070"]I have been feeling sorry and guilty for Uber drivers because of the poor rate, but now I realize there really is no need to tip. Thanks for donating your unused miles on your lease to transport me around.  Much appreciated._

Thanks for replying. No one has for days and I was beginning to think I was doing everything right. No need to feel sorry for me. I'm just trying to learn. I've only been doing this just 4 months but I've done a lot of reading on here. Everyone's situation is not the same as how the OP titled this thread. Doing uber full time does not seem worth it to me at all at some of these rates I see in other markets. It looks like it can be less than minimum wage with everything factored in. Not my case. I'm not sure how turning my unused leased miles into money mitigating my lease expense is "donating". But I'll happily transport you at the NJ Shore XL rate anywhere you want to go.

As_ riders we can do exactly what uber does and exploit the drivers and their assets. The assets they care about as well as the ones they don't care about. Like he said, he's not using those extra miles anyway he's giving them away for free. Must be the new math._

This makes no sense to me. Maybe I AM an idiot. Please, I want to learn. You're a well known poster here. To be clear, my goal is not to turn my lease in with any spare miles. The dealer made out on me for 25,000 unused miles last time. That made me feel like an idiot for sure. I'm not giving those miles to uber. I'm getting paid for them. Money I never would have had.

_Your only expense is gas?? Then he realizes maybe tires and brakes as well. What about the realization of Oil Changes?? Cabin Air Filter?? General Maintenance?? Thanks for the in depth evaluation of what you think your overhead is, happy you have it all figured out. I love the part how you value your time as free. That is quite amusing. So you feel the same way about yourself as Uber does, your time is free and of no value. Got it_.

The things you're quoting are things I have to pay for anyway to keep pace for 36,000 miles 3 years. Complete bumper to bumper warranty. Cabin air filter, you got me on that one.
You really misunderstood my post. When I said my time is free meant I can work uber anytime I want. My time is free to turn the app on anytime I feel like it. Not that I'm donating my free time to drive free. That's just silly.

_ at the end of the lease there is a clause in your contract for excessive wear and tear. People constantly coming in and out of your car wear out the carpet, seats and over all interior. I get it, we'll worry about it later. Please, when you turn in the car for your lease post the lease return check list. Show the people on the forum how it was all free._

Again, I uber about 25-30 hours a month. My net has varied from 36 to 16 dollars an hour after gas and taxes. So far it looks like my tax deduction will offset the taxes but I'll let you know. There are some bonuses I'm realizing. Networked steady airport runs and I had no plans whatsoever to drive NYE but a few of my friends and neighbors have ask me to drive them. I'll be doing it all through uber of course.

_I_ see you've _adopted the Uber mantra of "Drive now, I'll figure the rest out later_"

More like "Drive now, figure it out as I go along" with helpful comments from UP.

_Just wait until a passenger puts a dent or causes damage to your car and you get stuck with the Uber 'I don't care about the drivers property' $1k insurance deductible. I think the biggest concern of your calculations that you missed is the liability you are assuming by driving Uber's customers around. That $1 million limited liability insurance policy Uber has protects them not you_.

That's the other thing, the passengers. The few bad ones really stick out from the 95% of good ones. Main reason why I wouldn't do this full time. There's a total different class of people in my area that come out late night. I drive early morning till 9 pm the latest. I think that has a lot to do with it. I don't get many bad ones anymore because I learned, mainly from here on how to spot and avoid most of them. My rating continues to climb because of it.

_Honestly, I don't think I can respond to this much further without getting kicked off the forum. I'll just leave it at that. Wow, just wow...
_
Not sure why you bothered in the first place. I wouldn't want to see you get kicked off here. I've enjoyed some of your posts. Happy New Year!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

McLovin said:


> Judging from the rest of your posts in this thread I won't be taking tax advice from you.


so now you think you have some tax deductions


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

UberXking said:


> It really doesn't take to much brain power to figure out that when starting a business better to buy a beater than finance a luxury car.


Agreed, (07 Pilot, 190k) In my honeymoon phase, I started looking at new cars. Got some miles under my belt, started reading this forum and realized I was delusional. I feel sorry for the people who think you can make
anywhere near $90k. Dios mio!


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

UberXking said:


> exactly what drivers need answer questions free for a selfish man who is taking business away from us


Why would I want to encourage competition in an already saturated market. LOL.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

McLovin said:


> I lease my car every 3 years. I like always having a new car. It's the way I roll. Since I'm retired and don't use a fraction of my alotted 36,000 miles, I turned in my last lease with only 11,000 miles used. Sucks. I'm now ubering a few hours on the weekends twice a month. My only real costs is the gas. I'm turning my unused mileage into money. My market is still $2 a mile. Maybe I'll need tires and brakes but so what? My time and mileage are free. Am I missing something?


This is the first lease story I have heard that actually makes some sense to drive...Nice to be in Jersey where you don't have to drive very far to get anything. You would actually be better off not owning the car and using Uber yourself!!!

Good thing you are not here in North County San Diego..43 miles from Downtown and Airport...This year I drove 21,000 mile EMPTY!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Dar-K said:


> Depends on the market --- The market I work in, is a smaller & new market that currently has a $2 base fare, $0.25/min, $1.50/mile & $1.10 Safe Rider Fee.
> Minimum fares turn out to be about $5.10. The town, while being a little smaller, can contribute a lot of Min Fares with ease, but the mileage is much better than larger markets. Lyft doesn't exist here yet, but when it does, I imagine the cost per mile may go down & in turn so will the drivers who will realize it's not cost-effective to work (unless volume picks up). --- Surges don't last long, but can sometimes make the night worth working. Factor in a few random decent tips, and you may just get your gas covered. -- Different strokes for different folks. Wouldn't recommend it full-time, unless you want to work the night-life and stand idle sometimes for extended period of times --- but, if you are doing it part-time and using it to your full-advantage, you are doing something right.


Here in SOCal we are paying almost $1/gallon more than you (current average is $2.93), higher insurance cost due to population density and the highest housing costs in the nation. We get $1.85 base, .20/min, 1.10 per mile and 1.75 safe rider fee....make sense to anyone??? You do not mention what your min fare is but here it is only $4.75 and we frequently have to drive 3-5 miles to pickup location. Make sense to anyone? When we get an airport pickup going to a downtown hotel or convention center the City and Uber make more money than we do and we contribute all the time and all the work. Make sense to anyone? Anyone at Uber???


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Here in SOCal we are paying almost $1/gallon more than you (current average is $2.93), higher insurance cost due to population density and the highest housing costs in the nation. We get $1.85 base, .20/min, 1.10 per mile and 1.75 safe rider fee....make sense to anyone??? You do not mention what your min fare is but here it is only $4.75 and we frequently have to drive 3-5 miles to pickup location. Make sense to anyone? When we get an airport pickup going to a downtown hotel or convention center the City and Uber make more money than we do and we contribute all the time and all the work. Make sense to anyone? Anyone at Uber???


Minimum fare is $8.60. I anticipate the fare to drop here soon. Too many drivers. When that happens I'm out no worse than when I started. Not enough skin then even for a retired guy.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

McLovin said:


> Minimum fare is $8.60. I anticipate the fare to drop here soon. Too many drivers. When that happens I'm out no worse than when I started. Not enough skin then even for a retired guy.


I am retired also and only want to supplement SS on weeks with no check. When I started driving 19 months ago I actually made a little money but the third fare reduction about 6 months ago took any opportunity for profit away. Now the drivers are so plentiful you can't get a ride on most days...hell, you can't even get any separation between you and the next driver...3-5 are in the same parking lot as you!!! Good luck..unfortunately I still had some plans for that cash...pay off credit cards, travel a little> you know what I mean? Someone talked about driver referrals...only good news here is drivers apear to have gotten smart on that...why get a few $50 referrals only so you can sit for 4-6 hours with not fares? I used to see 2-3 driver referral cards on every Starbucks BB (and posted one myself) but have not now for a few months...keep up the good work with that all drivers...you are not helping yourself. I did get one $1000 bonus way back last summer but those days are long over....


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Here in SOCal we are paying almost $1/gallon more than you (current average is $2.93), higher insurance cost due to population density and the highest housing costs in the nation. We get $1.85 base, .20/min, 1.10 per mile and 1.75 safe rider fee....make sense to anyone??? You do not mention what your min fare is but here it is only $4.75 and we frequently have to drive 3-5 miles to pickup location. Make sense to anyone? When we get an airport pickup going to a downtown hotel or convention center the City and Uber make more money than we do and we contribute all the time and all the work. Make sense to anyone? Anyone at Uber???


Are you informing the pax? How long you waiting for a ping @ LAX


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

Last night in Dallas the surge was steady at 9.75 for 6 hours straight. I am one happy idiot right now. It was incredible. Uber surge is great and it's the only time I accept rides. Be smart about when you choose to drive. I cant make 1,200 a night anywhere


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Now go back to your normal rate. Yup your making so much money. Thats what I want to do on New Years is drive pax around. I have a life, friends and family that are more important to me. Uber drivers do not have a life.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Heather Kenan said:


> Last night in Dallas the surge was steady at 9.75 for 6 hours straight. I am one happy idiot right now. It was incredible. Uber surge is great and it's the only time I accept rides. Be smart about when you choose to drive. I cant make 1,200 a night anywhere


It looks like a wet dream unless you attach a pic. 3.1 was as high as I received in S.F. same as last year


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Are you informing the pax? How long you waiting for a ping @ LAX


I am in the real SOCAL...San Diego and try to avoid LAX..FYI It just became legal for LYFT to pickup at LAX last week...others are still not legal including Uber. They will come soon. FYI wait times at SAN are anywhere from 5 minutes to 1.5 hours. I use iPhone but my fellow drivers who have android last week got a nice update that shows estimated time they will spend in FIFO until they get a pickup. No word on when we iPhone users will get this.

I have informed PAX on city making more money than me but stopped after a couple bad ratings...they really could care less..just want to get where they need to.


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

UberXking said:


> It looks like a wet dream unless you attach a pic. 3.1 was as high as I received in S.F. same as last year


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

The surge was 9.75 for hours. No wet dream here in Dallas


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Heather Kenan said:


> The surge was 9.75 for hours. No wet dream here in Dallas


Way to go! Think it was 7.9X which is what?????????????? Way too high so just as good as a 9 + you got the long one that will
appear soon. Awesome


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Now go back to your normal rate. Yup your making so much money. Thats what I want to do on New Years is drive pax around. I have a life, friends and family that are more important to me. Uber drivers do not have a life.


You're so hardcore bro. Someone makes $1200 and of course there's something wrong with it because you know... Uber. 
Last time I checked she was free to either work New Years or not. Let the happy idiots decide when/where they want have a life.

Good for you Heather, I made 1/4 of what you did and I'm pretty happy. Also, since I'm don't blame an app for all my problems the 3 hours after midnight were actually really enjoyable. People were in a great mood and even one of the drunk guys who I got into a rather heated argument with (he said TNC drivers should have to pass a test on city knowledge, I disagreed since GPS is ubiquitous) left the car happy.

I'm hoping this weekend stays busy. You're absolutely right about driving smart and being profitable during the right times.


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Way to go! Think it was 7.9X which is what?????????????? Way too high so just as good as a 9 + you got the long one that will
> appear soon. Awesome


----------



## Heather Kenan (Jan 1, 2016)

The surge was 8.9. I got paid 189 for the ride..lol


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I average $800-1000 per week in a small college town after their 20%.

I wish I could be more of an idiot.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

LADriver said:


> You're in Nashville (A NON market area). UBER is a big market operation, not little markets like Nashville.. Their focus is on cities above 1 million population. (UBER does one million rides per day in CHINA! Can you count that high?) You, DO NOT FIT IN, YOU LITTLE CRYBABY. So, go back to your little nothing life in Nashville. UBER, and probably about 99 percent of the world does not care a rat's ass about your little shit market in Nashville. Hey, why don't you take a course in Global Finance and do some real math.


May there their focus, but I drive in an area much smaller than Nashville and bring home $800-1000 per week. So your "big city" reasoning doesn't cut it. Less than 80,000 here


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

McLovin said:


> I lease my car every 3 years. I like always having a new car. It's the way I roll. Since I'm retired and don't use a fraction of my alotted 36,000 miles, I turned in my last lease with only 11,000 miles used. Sucks. I'm now ubering a few hours on the weekends twice a month. My only real costs is the gas. I'm turning my unused mileage into money. My market is still $2 a mile. Maybe I'll need tires and brakes but so what? My time and mileage are free. Am I missing something?


Yes, since you are leasing the vehicle and not the registered owner I'm sure your insurance is void when you drive Fare for Hire. Don't know what state you're in but most states don't differ much when it comes to commercial insurance. Don't get in an accident and find out the hard way.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, since you are leasing the vehicle and not the registered owner I'm sure your insurance is void when you drive Fare for Hire. Don't know what state you're in but most states don't differ much when it comes to commercial insurance. Don't get in an accident and find out the hard way.


Not sure what you're talking about. I AM the registered owner.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

McLovin said:


> _"Optimus Uber, post: 697597, member: 3070"]I have been feeling sorry and guilty for Uber drivers because of the poor rate, but now I realize there really is no need to tip. Thanks for donating your unused miles on your lease to transport me around. Much appreciated._
> 
> Thanks for replying. No one has for days and I was beginning to think I was doing everything right. No need to feel sorry for me. I'm just trying to learn. I've only been doing this just 4 months but I've done a lot of reading on here. Everyone's situation is not the same as how the OP titled this thread. Doing uber full time does not seem worth it to me at all at some of these rates I see in other markets. It looks like it can be less than minimum wage with everything factored in. Not my case. I'm not sure how turning my unused leased miles into money mitigating my lease expense is "donating". But I'll happily transport you at the NJ Shore XL rate anywhere you want to go.
> 
> ...


Why is it people always respond to my posts without tagging me in them and I stumble upon it days later.

Either your too ignorant to properly post so the person you are responding to gets notification, which I turn proves my point, you're an ignoramous.

Or your scared of confrontation because my point is valid, you want the last word So you think you are on top of the discussion.

Guess what, I come back and check every now and then for ignorant people such as yourself.

If you can't even respond to a post properly how would you even know how to run a business?

I agree, everyone's situation is different. Your response is so chopped up, I am not sure if that is actually how you respond or you're just too inept too post correctly.

I would try to read over your response and figure it out, but it's a train wreck

The only thing I was able to pull out of your response is your don't even understand. Which is my point to begin with. You really don't understand. You are Ubers wet dream. That's exactly what they want, clueless drivers.

Congrats, you're perfect for uber. Just drive and worry about it later. Come back in three months and let's see if you have gained any intelligence what so ever.

All the other people you respond to, no issue in the format so they actually get notification. But mine is all chopped up.

Guess all the valid points in my posts had you scared of the confrontation. Why else would my post be the only one you responded to that is formatted incorrect so I don't get notification?

I get it. Your clueless. I can tell by the response.

Actually, the more I read, the more I agree with you. You're situation is definelty different. You're more ignorant than the average poster. Completely clueless. Keep reading the forum, not sure comprehension is your forte.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

McLovin said:


> Not sure what you're talking about. I AM the registered owner.


The lease company owns the car. Look on the registration card. Amazing how you have it all figured out. Car isn't yours. Your name is on it because you are driving it. Anything happens to that car you are liable for the rest of the lease payments as well as the residual of the car.

If your car insurance finds out what you are doing with it they may cancel you. If you get in an accident with it and Ubers insurance doesn't cover it or the party that hits you doesn't have insurance. Good luck.

ubers insurance won't cover you if the other party is at fault. Ubers insurance walks away from it and tells you to sue them.

Only one on the hook is going to be you.

I know, your situation is different. Sorry junior, you really are the most ignorant poster I have seen in a long time. Completely clueless

Lucky you. I'm done responding. Frustrating dealing with someone so ignorant. You've got it all figured out. Then go drive. I really could careless. Tried to teach the ignorant but doesn't have the ability to comprehend. Ubers wet dream.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> I average $800-1000 per week in a small college town after their 20%.
> 
> I wish I could be more of an idiot.


If true, (Uber drivers are notorious for exaggerating their earnings) you are the exception. What do you think you make after the true cost of operating your vehicle? And its not about YOU but about what most Uber drivers make with these absurdly low rates now.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Plain and simple if your driving for 1.00 or under your not making money but if your rates are higher, great. But the majority of people are kidding themselves that they are making money at those rates. To make much money at those rates would require a great number of miles that destroy your vehicle. 

I was not the one bragging about my one great day. Everyone has a great day but as a job that pays a respectful amount of money, NOT.


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

No, Uber drivers are idiots because they're all piled up at the beach bars at 9:30 like they think they're gonna get a bunch of trips at the destination! LOL!


----------



## FaustDave (Sep 12, 2016)

I make about 3k a month and about 10 percent for gas. I drive a 2009 Corolla with about 200k miles. I'm not worried about depreciation and it's good on gas.. Uber pays all my bills including my Maxima that I drive for pleasure. Also Uber is my second job. I have a primary job that taxes and medical insurance comes out of so I didn't even have to pay much out on taxes. I also managed to pay off all my loans and most of my credit cards. If anyone is having trouble getting ahead with Uber than it must be their location. The Winter is slower for me in Mass but when the summer comes I make 1400 a week. It's also flexible so you work when you want to. During the week I stay near trainstations so I don't need to drive far or at all to pick up a rider to save gas. I also drive for Lyft.. I prefer Uber's app interface the best but Lyft is good because the rider can enter multiple stops and tips.

My rate is 1.24 a mile in MASS and think some parts of my state are rated higher. I know Rhode Island has a crappy rate but some states probably cost more to live


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

FaustDave said:


> My rate is 1.24 a mile in MASS and think some parts of my state are rated higher. I know Rhode Island has a crappy rate but some states probably cost more to live


... Now drop your rate by a third.... same story? Brunswick, GA just did that in February. Athens Georgia did that 13 months ago. The first Uber trip I gave I made $9.33, that same trip today pays $6.13.... The rates make all the difference.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


If that's your philosophy then don't drive more hits for us..


----------



## FaustDave (Sep 12, 2016)

I do agree with the bad rates but whenever people ask me if they should do this I tell them to have a full time job and do it on the side. In MASS they just passed the most strict background check law that caused over a thousand drivers to lose their jobs.. if it's their only source of income they lose everything. With any job you don't like it leave but you won't find another where you can turn it off whenever you want to make plans. Where I live I get a lot of airport trips in the summer which is about 50.00 for a 45 minute drive. My area is easier but now if you had a bad driving record in the 90's but 25 years of a perfect record you still get banned from driving. Uber drivers are not idiots.. complaining about easy money is idiotic. I could make much more in the city but I prefer rural areas where it's safer.

Just checked rates and a lot of states do have crappy rates. Boston is 2.00 base, 1.24 a mile and .20 a minute which is pretty good! NYC seems like one of the highest at about 1.75 a mile


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.





I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


Two masters and a phd, and not a lick of common sense. It takes street smarts and people skills to uber. It must suck being you!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


I agree with all of what you are saying but I have different results. I do Uber full time and last year I was able to make about $1.50/hour after all expenses. I made a total of about $4,000 profit for all of 2016. Fortunately I do qualify for free food stamps and $9/month Obamacare but I still live in poverty.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the rate cuts of jan 2016 are still game changing, many markets went way below 1 buck per mile, before that you could get 20 bucks per hour easy, they added all these bonuses as the drivers left but now they are taking them away, those rate cuts will live in infamy, biggest mistake uber ever made, you could get good money before them now lucky to get 13 bucks an hour


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

D"icy"K said:


> Two masters and a phd, and not a lick of common sense. It takes street smarts and people skills to uber. It must suck being you!


I'd say you got scammed more getting all those degrees than driving for Uber. Uber may seem scammy, but the education system is scammier. I have first hand experience with a useless degree myself.


----------



## FaustDave (Sep 12, 2016)

The same bank account I use only for Uber to pay into is also used for expenses! That one bank account pays every bill, vacation and my Maxima! I use a 2009 Corolla that already had high mileage! I make enough in one month to cover my book value! Summers I hit 1400.00 a week. No scams if I successfully paid off 20k in debt in 2016. I have a real full time job but still put in 60 hours and my average per hour at the end of the week is about 19.00 an hour. Again my area might just be better because I've made 60.00 in an hour plus anther 20.00 in tips. I average about 150.00 a week in just tips so really that pays all maintenance and gas. You can easily make 60k a year if doing it full time. Being a people person really helps. I don't provide water.. I don't provide mints.. I just throw on a Superman t shirt and sweats and off I go.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

It all depends on your market I started driving for uber part time but as time went by I slowed down big-time because I didn't really like the mileage I was putting on my personal car, I rarely drive rideshare because I can deliver food in a much older car and make almost the same amount of money. Uber keep Increasing there rates and not increasing ours also made me step back from driving for uber.



Trafficat said:


> I'd say you got scammed more getting all those degrees than driving for Uber. Uber may seem scammy, but the education system is scammier. I have first hand experience with a useless degree myself.


I agree I work in I.T. and the pay is bull$hit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FaustDave said:


> I have a real full time job but still put in 60 hours and my average per hour at the end of the week is about 19.00 an hour.


That's incredible. You put in at least 100 hours a week. So after commuting to and from work and normal weekly errands you must get about 3 hours sleep a night.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

McLovin said:


> Not only do I get a tax deduction this year on my mileage but ubering just one weekend a month covers the car payment and insurance. I'm no uber cheerleader by no means but I don't think I'm an idiot either.


My issue with the tax deduction is that UBER is using this as corporate welfare to make their executives rich and keep driver poor.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's incredible. You put in at least 100 hours a week. So after commuting to and from work and normal weekly errands you must get about 3 hours sleep a night.


Your average is $19 and between 20-30% of that is expenses such as fuel, maintenance, insurance, car payment etc. so maybe we end up making $12-15 hour.

And uber executives take all the equity we driver create and are worth 10s, 100's of millions a a select few are worth billions because they screw drivers.

They are glorified middle men yet they reap all the rewards because they write some code for an app. Something is very wrong typical 1%ers screwing the little guy.

In my town taxis charge $2.25 mile plus 0.45 per minute. We met maybe 35% what tradition taxis charge and we carry all the capital cost of our vehicles along with operating expenses.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

2 masters and a phd and u had to drive for Uber.... but we're all the idiots. I'm glad I didn't waste all that money on school couldn't get a job and had to drive for Uber and then figure out I was to stupid to make money at driving.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

I am not an idiot said:


> It absolutely astonishes me that people actually believe they are making money by driving for uber. Do the math people. You are losing money every minute you drive. Most areas pay their drivers less than $1 per mile. It is absolutely impossible to make any money at that rate. Even the government says it costs you 56 cents a mile to drive a car. Most experts agree that is even low. The first week I drove i did the math. Yes I made $115. But in order to do that I actually drove 356 mikes. So take the 356 times .56 and you have an automobile depreciation cost of $199.36. That does not include the cost of gas and time. But let's keep it simple, It actually cost you $84 for the privilege of making uber money. Hey, You didn't make anything and to make matters worse you actually donated your time. Just to make sure I was right I drove for an entire month. Yes I was an idiot to do it. Every week was exactly the same scenario. So do the math yourself. Keep track of your miles and the money you make then multiply the mikes times .56 cents which is a conservative estimate it costs you the drive the car. Don't believe me? Check with me when you go to sell your high mileage car.


Bro you sick Uber TopGun!!!Way to go,yep in every part of the globe we all love Uber and what it is!But you got paid by Uber right? There is your thank and pray to God you got paid and Uber didnt file for a Chap 11 section or somewhat in that style,Its coming and onday BOOM!!! gone over night!!!!


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

afrojoe824 said:


> The IRS .56c a mile is not the cost of depreciation. The cost of .56c accounts for your expenses I.E.: gas, service, etc and somewhat of your car depreciation. Furthermore, some cars depreciate in value much faster than other cars.
> 
> Your message might be well intended, but comes off more idiotic than your claim that uber drivers are idiots..
> 
> Why are you even on this site? calling uber drivers idiots while being on an uber forum makes it seem like you have nothing else going on with your life and wish to be an uber driver. But since you can't pass a VERY LAX background check, you mope around bitterly


Haha


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

I drive for the fun of it and to meet interesting people.











george manousaridis said:


> Bro you sick Uber TopGun!!!Way to go,yep in every part of the globe we all love Uber and what it is!But you got paid by Uber right? There is your thank and pray to God you got paid and Uber didnt file for a Chap 11 section or somewhat in that style,Its coming and onday BOOM!!! gone over night!!!!


What he said...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's encouraging to see some honest to goodness economic analysis on here.

I now drive a 2009 Mazda5 with 210,000 miles on it. I also use it for commuting so I can stop putting miles on my BMW 3 series for now. The Mazda5 has served my family well but I can now use it since we purchased a Toyota Sienna.

Let's say the Mazda5 is getting 20 MPG while Ubering, which equates to $0.11/mile at $2.25/gallon. I just dumped $2500 into it to fix brakes, suspension, sliding door handle, etc. Let's say I dump another $2500 into it (for misc) and drive another 50,000 miles. That's $5,000/50,000 or $0.10/mile. So now I am up to $0.21/mile. Rounding up to account for insurance, car washes, etc. let's say my total cost per mile is $0.30.

So I have to collect somewhere in the range of $0.66-0.75 per mile to make a 50+% profit margin (before taxes). Even if I am collecting slightly less than $0.50/mile I am not losing money...Just my time. Which is a non factor somewhat since I used to wake up early and play Minecraft/Facebook while drinking coffee...Now I take PAX to the airport before work.

The biggest decision factors for me are: whether it's worth it to drive into the city and Uber for several hours on a weekend (it's really not when there isn't surge pricing) and how much family time I am sacrificing for a minimum wage side gig.

That said, I have already paid off all my recent repairs and going forward will use my Uber earnings to pay off the Sienna we just bought. Before with my healthy compensation but sizable expenses I was at a little below break even, financially, but with Uber I am able to net several hundred to a thousand dollars per month to soften the blow of some of my family's expenses and at least break even, in a way that hopefully does not constitute a conflict of interest with my professional career. And on my own time/schedule.

Works for me, for now. Having trouble seeing what the big problem is.

No I am not a paid shill or a troll.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Addendum:. I also see a lot of B&M on here about "I can't make money because my market's rate is only $0.85/mile", etc. My question to you is: what % of your miles driven are dead? In my market the rate is $1.10/mile, but anything outside of the downtown/campus area WILL result in a "high" percentage of dead miles getting to the next pickup or back downtown. Prices tend to be market driven and if you are getting something for nothing it likely won't go on forever.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow....read this thread and felt like a trip back in time...

Started with a PHD doing troll duty...

And had me thinkin...

That Uber rates were actually higher...

Than they are...

Then I noticed the 2015 dates...

So much for time travellin...

Rakos


----------

